# Java3D Kompatibel Windows und mac?



## Seebäär (7. Jul 2007)

Hallo ihr da draussen ;-)


ich habe eine mehr oder weniger dringende Frage die sich vieleicht ganz schnell beantworten lässt.

Ich möchte gern wissen in wie weit Java3D mit Mac kompatibel ist wenn man zur Ausführung eine jar-Datei anbietet?
Benutze JAva3d-api. Oder habt ihr Tipps für mich die ich beachten sollte damit das auf jeden Fall klappt?

Ich möchte(muss) ein kleines Java Spiel mit 3D Ansatz machen und
benutze folgende bibliotheken:


```
import javax.swing.*;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.media.j3d.*;
import javax.vecmath.*;

import com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.*;  //SimpleUniverse
import com.sun.j3d.utils.behaviors.mouse.MouseRotate;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.geometry.Box;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.geometry.ColorCube;
```

Bin für jede hilfreiche Antwort auserordentlich dankbar ;-).


----------



## Inanis (19. Jul 2007)

Hi Seebäär,

hab mir grad mal deine includes gepackt und auf nem Max OS 10.4.10 compiled.
Java hat nicht gemeckert und fein übersetzt. Desshalb glaube ich kaum, dass es
da Probleme geben dürfte.
Das einzige Problem bestünde darin, dass der User keine JVM installiert hat.

Hoffe, dass das zumindest etwas mehr Sicherheit gegeben hat.

viel Spass am Gerät!


----------



## Seebäär (23. Jul 2007)

Inanis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Seebäär,
> 
> hab mir grad mal deine includes gepackt und auf nem Max OS 10.4.10 compiled.
> Java hat nicht gemeckert und fein übersetzt. Desshalb glaube ich kaum, dass es
> ...





Alles klar danke dir vielmals, jetzt fühl ich mich auf der sicheren Seite ;-).


Mfg Seebääär


----------

